# Tourney Win



## Yondanchris (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello all, 

  This last Sat I placed second in the BB Self-Def division at Malinda Ota's OC Open tourney....haven't competed in over 14 years!!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 6, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## OKenpo942 (Jun 7, 2011)

Well done, sir.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------

